# New Source For Longer Wooden Plane Irons



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

I have recently come across a young machinist-teacher who has begun making longer plane irons for wooden planes. 

His irons take practically no prepping to put into service (unless you have to make your wooden plane first, that is). He machines both sides of his irons to a near mirror-finish and all edges are absolutely perpendicular to on another. I cannot same the same for other irons I have used in the past.

For years I have used the short Hock irons (3-1/2") and have also purchased a Finck iron of the same length. However, I much prefer using slightly longer irons as they allow a bit more lattitude in the final shape of a wooden plane.

If you are planning a new wooden plane you may find that these irons will serve you well. I do not believe that he has set up his own website yet, but he can be reached at [email protected].

I have a page on my website about these as well.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Phillip. For now I am making my own irons but I do not have the ability to produce a tapered iron. I'm limited to the thickness of the stock I use. 

I'd be inclined to try an iron from him were they tapered...?

Thx

any pictures if his irons and your planes with them you care to upload here? :smile:


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

*Mike Matticks Irons*

@firemedic



firemedic said:


> Thanks for the info, Phillip. For now I am making my own irons but I do not have the ability to produce a tapered iron. I'm limited to the thickness of the stock I use.
> 
> I'd be inclined to try an iron from him were they tapered...?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the question. Here ya go!

I emailed Mike about your tapered iron concern, but have not heard back from him. A week ago the winds blew part of his roof off, so he may have his plate full for the time being. He also teaches school, but I am certain I will hear back from him soon. I will try to get him to join WWT, which would be a great idea IMHO.

Here is a bit more info for those who care to take a look.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! Those are very nice! I just may need to email him.


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

@firemedic



firemedic said:


> Wow! Those are very nice! I just may need to email him.


Yeah, and if you read what I wrote on my website page about them, you'll realize how crazy easy they are to put to work.

Mike does amazing work. Stay safe.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

chicago said:


> @firemedic
> 
> Yeah, and if you read what I wrote on my website page about them, you'll realize how crazy easy they are to put to work.
> 
> Mike does amazing work. Stay safe.


I actually had read that... but, well seeing is believing I guess :laughing:


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

@firemedic

Told ya!


----------



## rroselavy (Jul 16, 2012)

chicago said:


> For years I have used the short Hock irons (3-1/2") and have also purchased a Finck iron of the same length. However, I much prefer using slightly longer irons as they allow a bit more lattitude in the final shape of a wooden plane.


FWIW: Hock sells 4.5" wooden plane irons now as well.

-Scott


----------



## chicago (Jul 5, 2012)

@Scott



rroselavy said:


> FWIW: Hock sells 4.5" wooden plane irons now as well.
> 
> -Scott


Hello Scott,

Thanks for pointing that out. We found out about that a while back. 

Having used Hock irons for years my only regret (except for the shortness of the irons) is that he does not come close to finishing his irons as does Michael Matticks. 

If you read this page of my website you will learn how easy it is to put Michael's irons to work right out of the box. This saves the wood worker a lot of time and effort and all of us will appreciate anything that saves us time.


----------

